# Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal anfragen, wie ich da weiter verfahren soll: Ich habe einen Artikel bei einem Onlineanbieter erworben und per Vorkasse umgehend bezahlt (auf Vorkasse gabs sogar noch paar Prozente...).
Außer der automatischen Zahlungsaufforderung seitens des Anbieters habe ich aber nichts mehr von denen gehört. Im Status der Bestellung steht immer noch, dass auf den Geldeingang gewartet wird.
Auf zwei Anfragen per e-mail wurde nicht reagiert. Die angegebene Telefonnummer ist entweder besetzt, oder vorübergehend nicht erreichbar oder der AB meldet sich. Mit der automatischen Zahlungsaufforderung wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, dass nach 14 Tagen ohne Bezahlung die Bestellung storniert wird. Das ist in 2-3 Tagen.
Wie soll ich da nun am besten weiter verfahren?


Der Shop um den es geht ist der deutschlandshop24.de


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> der Shop um den es geht ist der deutschlandshop24.de


Scheint ein "flammneuer" Shop zu sein, die Domain ist am 12. März.2006 registriert/geändert worden 
In keinem  Shopführer ist der Shop bewertet.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="deutschlandshop24.de"&btnG=Suche&meta=

http://www.yiya.de/bb/viewtopic.php?t=9272&sid=ff631379872fa6bf246fc37a1c4b19b1

cp


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Habe ich auch gerade nachgeschaut. Hinzukommt, dass der Internetauftritt einen recht sparsamen Eindruck auf mich macht und das Impressum nicht sehr auskunftsfreudig ist. Das ist jedenfalls kein Anlass zur Beruhigung...

Was war denn als Liefertermin vereinbart?


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Die AGB des Anbieters machen nicht den Eindruck, als sei beabsichtigt, längerfristig im Geschäft zu bleiben:



> Vertragsbedingungen
> 
> 1. Allgemeines Die nachstehenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelten für alle Lieferungen und Angebote aus dem Shop von deutschlandshop24.de. Gegenbestätigungen des Käufers unter Hinweis auf seine eigenen Geschäfts- bzw. Einkaufsbedingungen wird hiermit widersprochen. Abweichungen von diesen Geschäftsbedingungen sind nur wirksam, wenn sie von *Restposten365.de* schriftlich bestätigt wurden. 2. Angebot und Vertragsgegenstand Unsere Angebote sind hinsichtlich der Leistungen, Menge und Nebenleistungen freibleibend. Das Angebot hinsichtlich der Liefermenge beschränkt sich auf den Vorrat im Sinne einer individualvertraglich beschränkten Gattungsschuld. 3. Preise, Verpackung und Versand, Teillieferungen Unsere Preise sind grundsätzlich die im Warenkorb unserer Webseite zur Zeit der Bestellung genannten Preise. Abweichende Preise, die eventuell auf Seiten dargestellt werden, die aus Zwischenspeichern (Browser-Cache, Proxies) geladen werden, sind nicht aktuell und ungültig. Preiskorrekturen von Tippfehlern oder Kalkulationsirrtümern behalten wir uns vor. Unsere Preise gelten, sofern nicht ausdrücklich schriftlich etwas anderes vereinbart ist, ab Versandstätte ausschließlich Verpackung, Fracht oder Vorfracht. Verpackungs- und Versandkosten trägt der Kunde. Verpackungen werden Eigentum des Kunden und von deutschlandshop24.de in den Versandkosten berechnet. Versandkosten sind abhängig von der Versandart, der Zahlungsart, dem Gewicht und dem Versandziel. Sie werden vor einer Online-Bestellung im Warenkorb berechnet und ausgewiesen oder bei telefonischen Bestellungen genannt und auf der Rechnung gesondert ausgewiesen. Die Wahl der Versandart erfolgt im Rahmen der zulässigen Möglichkeiten nach bestem Ermessen oder nach Wunsch des Kunden. Momentan bieten wir den Versand mit der Deutschen Post (DHL) an. Bei Teillieferungen, die durch deutschlandshop24.de veranlaßt oder angeboten werden, erfolgen Nachlieferungen versandkostenfrei. Bei speziellen Kundenwünschen zur Aufteilung der Lieferung, werden zusätzlich die Versandkosten für jede Teillieferung berechnet. Eine Übersicht über die verschiedenen Versand- und Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sowie die entsprechenden Basispreise ist auf unserer Website veröffentlicht. 4. Lieferzeiten Sollten nach einer Bestellung Verzögerungen auftreten, wird der Kunde darüber automatisch per Email oder auf unserer Website informiert und hat jederzeit vor Auslieferung das Recht, kostenfrei von seiner Bestellung zurückzutreten bzw. Änderungen vorzunehmen, sofern nichts anderes vereinbart wurde. Bei nicht zu vertretender Unmöglichkeit ist deutschlandshop24.de zum Rücktritt vom Vertrag berechtigt. Daraus kann der Kunde keine Schadensersatzansprüche herleiten. 5. Gefahrenübergang und Gewährleistung Holt der Kunde die Ware in den Räumlichkeiten von deutschlandshop24.de ab, geht die Gefahr des zufälligen Unterganges oder der zufälligen Beschädigung mit der Übergabe der Ware auf den Kunden über. Ansonsten geht die Gefahr auf den Kunden über, sobald die Ware durch das beauftragte Transportunternehmen dem Kunden übergeben wurde. Die Gewährleistung beginnt mit der Ablieferung der Ware und richtet sich nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Offensichtliche Mängel der Ware oder Leistung von deutschlandshop24.de müssen unverzüglich, spätestens innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der Ware, schriftlich angezeigt werden. Werden die Mängel nicht rechtzeitig angezeigt, gilt die Ware als genehmigt. Damit erlöschen die entsprechenden Gewährleistungsrechte des Kunden. Sofern der Kunde Unternehmer ist, beträgt die Verjährungsfrist für die Gewährleistungsansprüche ein Jahr. Deutschlandshop24.de übernimmt keine Gewährleistung für die gewöhnliche Abnutzung der Ware sowie Mängel, die durch fehlerhafte oder nachlässige Behandlung oder Bedienung bzw. außergewöhnliche Betriebsbedingungen entstehen. Werden Reparaturen oder Veränderungen vom Kunden oder von dritter Seite ohne schriftliche Einwilligung von deutschlandshop24.de am Liefergegenstand vorgenommen, so erlischt jede Gewährleistung. Satz 1 gilt nicht, wenn der Kunde unzweifelhaft nachweist, daß die in Rede stehenden Mängel nicht durch die von ihm oder dem Dritten durchgeführten Änderungen verursacht wurden. Sofern es sich bei dem Kunden um Verbraucher handelt, d.h. natürliche Person, die ein Rechtsgeschäft zu einem Zweck abschließt, der weder ihrer gewerblichen noch ihrer selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit zugerechnet werden kann, so wird im Falle eines Mangels gemäß § 476 BGB innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate seit Gefahrübergang vermutet, daß die Sache bereits bei Gefahrübergang mangelhaft war. Konstruktions- und Formänderungen, die auf die Verbesserung der Technik bzw. auf Forderungen des Gesetzgebers zurückzuführen sind, bleiben während der Lieferzeit vorbehalten, sofern der Liefergegenstand nicht erheblich ver- oder geändert wird und die Änderungen für den Kunden zumutbar sind. 6. Haftungsbeschränkungen Die folgenden Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten nicht für Schäden, die auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruhen, sowie für Verletzungen des Lebens, des Körpers oder der Gesundheit. Unabhängig vom Rechtsgrund sind Schadensersatzansprüche sowohl gegen deutschlandshop.de als auch deren Erfüllungs- oder Verrichtungsgehilfen der Höhe nach auf diejenigen Schäden begrenzt, mit deren möglichen Eintritt deutschlandshop24.de bei Vertragsabschluß vernünftigerweise rechnen mußte. Sofern der Schaden nicht aus der Verletzung einer wesentlichen Vertragspflicht resultiert, beschränkt sich der Schadensersatz jedoch höchstens auf den Betrag des Auftragswertes. Der Kunde ist für die Sicherung seiner Datenbestände selbst verantwortlich. deutschlandshop24.de haftet nur für den Aufwand, der zur Wiederherstellung der Daten bei regelmäßiger Datensicherung durch den Kunden erforderlich ist. 7. Zahlung Soweit nicht anders vereinbart, sind die Rechnungen von deutschlandshop24.de sofort ohne Abzug fällig. Deutschlandshop24.de behält sich vor, den Auftrag nur gegen Zahlung per Vorkasse auszuführen. Kosten, die durch Rückbuchung einer Zahlungstransaktion mangels Deckung oder aufgrund vom Kunden falsch übermittelter Daten entstehen, werden dem Kunden berechnet. Bei Zahlungsverzug ist deutschlandshop24.de berechtigt, Verzugszinsen in Höhe von mindestens 5 Prozentpunkten über dem jeweils gültigen Basiszinssatz gemäß Diskontsatzüberleitungsgesetz, mindestens jedoch 6% p.a. zu berechnen. Die Aufrechnung ist außer bei von deutschlandshop24.de anerkannten oder rechtskräftig festgestellten Gegenforderungen nicht zulässig. Die Zurückbehaltung von Zahlungen durch den Käufer wegen Gegenansprüchen aus anderen Vertragsverhältnissen ist ausgeschlossen. 8. Eigentumsvorbehalt Sämtliche von deutschlandshop24.de gelieferte Ware bleibt bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung und Ausgleich sämtlicher Ansprüche aus der Geschäftsverbindung Eigentum von deutschlandshop24.de. Dies gilt auch für bedingte Forderungen. Sofern der Kunde Unternehmer ist, gelten des weiteren die folgenden Regelungen: Zugriffe Dritter auf die im Eigentum oder Miteigentum von deutschlandshop24.de stehenden Waren sind vom Kunden unverzüglich aufzuzeigen. Durch solche Eingriffe entstehende Kosten für eine Drittwiderspruchsklage oder Kosten für eine außerprozessuale Freigabe trägt der Kunde. Die aus Weiterverkauf oder sonstigem Rechtsgrund bezüglich der Vorbehaltsware entstehenden Forderungen (einschließlich sämtlicher Saldoforderungen aus Kontokorrent) tritt der Kunde bereits sicherungshalber in vollem Umfang an Restposten365.de ab. Wir ermächtigen den Käufer/Kunden widerruflich, die an uns abgetretenen Forderungen für seine Rechnung und in seinem eigenen Namen einzuziehen. Diese Einzugsermächtigung kann widerrufen werden, wenn der Käufer/Kunde seinen Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht ordnungsgemäß nachkommt. 9. Abtretbarkeit von Ansprüchen Der Kunde ist nicht berechtigt, seine Ansprüche aus dem Vertrag abzutreten. 10. Schlußbestimmungen Diese Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen enthalten sämtliche Rechte und Pflichten der Vertragsparteien. Sonstige Vereinbarungen oder Willenserklärungen der Vertragsparteien bedürfen zu ihrer Rechtswirksamkeit der Schriftform. Dies gilt auch für eine Änderung des Schriftformerfordernisses. Sofern der Kunde Kaufmann ist, ist Berlin alleiniger Gerichtsstand für alle Streitigkeiten zwischen den Vertragsparteien, auch für Wechsel- und Scheckklagen. Es gilt ausschließlich deutsches Recht unter Ausschluß der Vorschriften des UN-Kaufrechts. Sollte eine dieser Bestimmungen unwirksam sein, so wird dadurch die Wirksamkeit der übrigen Bestimmungen nicht berührt. Unwirksame Bestimmungen werden durch solche wirksamen Regelungen ersetzt, die den angestrebten wirtschaftlichen Zweck weitgehend erreichen. Ausschließlicher Gerichtsstand bei Verträgen mit Kaufleuten ist Firmensitz von deutschlandshop24.de. deutschlandshop24.de ist berechtigt, auch am allgemeinen Gerichtsstand des Bestellers zu klagen. Zuletzt aktualisiert am 01/03/2006



Ist die Erwähnung von Restposten365.de ein Irrtum oder Absicht oder sind die AGBs dort "entliehen"?
Zum Vergleich: h**p://www.restposten365.de/restposten/shop/catalog/conditions.php


----------



## Nico (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Liefertermin war nichts vereinbart. Es wird halt normal versendet, wenn das Geld eingegangen ist, schätze ich. War eine Bestellung kurz vor Ostern gewesen (14.04.). Nun wird auch darauf hingewiesen: 





> Wegen Inventur ist unser Support vom 24.04 - 29.04 nicht zu erreichen.


Ich hoffe mal, dass das keine Masche ist, um sich den ganzen Bestellungen von Ostern zu entledigen (siehe Stornierung nach 14 Tagen).
Es ist vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig zu erwähnen, dass das von mir bestellte Spiel knapp 10 Euro unter den Preisen vergleichbarer Anbieter feilgeboten wird.

Das Impressum ist in der Tat zu sparsam geraten, keine genaue Kontaktadresse ist angegeben. Und das mit Restposten365.de ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Verbindung zwischen den beiden Shops.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit Restposten365.de ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Verbindung zwischen den beiden Shops.


Wohl eher nicht. Schau nur mal, wie penibel und ordentlich der eine Anbieter die AGBs darstellt (mit Ausdruck-Button) und wie durcheinander der andere. Außerdem weist das Original deutlich auf den Urheber der AGB hin, die mutmaßliche Kopie nicht.

Ist eine Werbung mit paypal verified nicht üblicherweise mit einem Link hinterlegt?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was seltsames: Die große Werbung mit paypal verified auf der Startseite. Normal sind diese Bilder mit einem Link hinterlegt, hier seltsamer Weise nicht. Hast Du Dich bei paypal erkundigt, ob der Anbieter dort überhaupt bekannt ist?



Da ich nicht mit paypal bezahlt habe, sondern per Vorkasse (gab anstatt der angegebenen 6%, sogar 9% Rabatt in meiner Rechnung - Osterbonus oder ...), habe ich nicht geschaut, inwiefern der paypal-link okay ist.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Name und Adresse des Anbieters erhältst Du jedenfalls, wenn Du bei Google "Deutschland Shop 24 GbR" eingibst. Die Daten sind bis auf einen Tippfehler identisch mit den Daten des Domaininhabers.
_
Nachtrag: Je nach Server führt die Google-Suche auch zu keinem Ergebnis._


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Tja, dann sollte man evtl. überlegen, ob man mit den Kontodaten nicht eine Anzeige wgen Betruges erstatten sollte. Vorsorglich würde ich den Anbieter von diesen Überlegungen rechtzeitig in Kenntnis setzen, damit der doch sich seinerseits überlegen kann, ob er dann doch noch liefern möchte.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch gerade nachgeschaut. Hinzukommt, dass der Internetauftritt einen recht sparsamen Eindruck auf mich macht und das Impressum nicht sehr auskunftsfreudig ist. Das ist jedenfalls kein Anlass zur Beruhigung...


Sparsam ist gut... Da fehlen in IMHO eindeutig ordnungswiedrigem Umfang Pflichtangaben. §6 und §12 desTDG sind in diesem Punkt sehr deutlich ausgelegt.



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn als Liefertermin vereinbart?


Zumindest bei shoppinglotse.de wirbt die Klitsche mit Lieferfristen von zwei Tagen.


Dieses "runde" Bild lässt mich befürchten, das der Laden durchaus eine umfangreiche Krankenakte in diversen Verbraucherschutzforen anhäufen wird.

MfG
L.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo zusammen!


> Wegen Inventur ist unser Support vom 24.04 - 29.04 nicht zu erreichen.


Übersetzt: Ich bin für eine Woche im Urlaub und habe keine Urlaubsvertretung.

Interessant ist auch das ShopFinder-Siegel. Was verbirgt sich hinter dem ShopFinder-Zertifikat? Auf der Shopfinder-Seite finde ich keine Informationen über den Prüfungsumfang. 

Bei Top3Shop.de finden sich der Bewertung ein paar Kommentare (http://www.top3shop.de/vote.asp?action=zeigen&id=70842&ref=http://www.deutschlandshop24.de):


> 18.04.2006 ([email protected])
> Auch nach drei Wochen keine Lieferung, Support schleppend oder meldet sich nicht. Betrug?
> 
> 20.04.2006 ([email protected])
> ...



Nebelwolf


----------



## Nico (26 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Danke für die Hinweise bisher, die Indizien sind nicht allzu günstig...

Wie soll ich mich denn nun weiter verhalten? In meinen Augen werden die den Auftrag am Donnerstag oder Freitag stornieren, weil ich ja angeblich das Geld nicht überwiesen habe. Was tun?

Dank Denic (bzw. dem who is gateway von computerbetrug) kann ich ja den Domaininhaber identifizieren. Der ist mit dem Kontoinhaber an den ich den Betrag überweisen sollte identisch (bis auf sch statt ch in [.......]). Addresse ist ja auch dort angegeben und aufgrund von rechtlichen Gründen könnte ich ihn ja auch so kontaktieren.

Brief schreiben? Inhalt?

_Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Lies mal hier:
*Internetratgeber Recht: Was, wenn der Verkäufer nicht rechtzeitig liefert?*

Allgemeinere Tips für den Online-Einkauf:
Online einkaufen (E-Commerce), vis-recht.bayern.de

_Edit: Tippfehler entfernt_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Mir gehts ähnlich, ich habe vor Ostern bestellt und immer noch nichts gehört...
Auch per Vorkasse bezahlt !

Wenns euch ähnlich geht bitte kurze Mail an [email protected]

Gruß

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts ähnlich, ich habe vor Ostern bestellt und immer noch nichts gehört...
> Auch per Vorkasse bezahlt !



Mir geht es genauso , bin der meinung man sollte da mal eine sammel klage einreichen.
bitte mail an  @ aol . com  ohne leer zeichen !!!

_auch ohne  Leerzeichen verboten siehe NUB modaction_


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bin der meinung man sollte da mal eine s......klage einreichen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## rolf76 (28 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bitte mail an  @ aol . com  ohne leer zeichen !!!
> 
> _auch ohne  Leerzeichen verboten siehe NUB modaction_



Wenn Ihr Euch individuell austauschen wollt, dann meldet Euch hier kostenlos an.
Dann könnt Ihr PNs verschicken oder Eure Email-Adresse, ICQ-Nummer etc. im Profil freischalten.


----------



## stefstefstef (29 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Übersetzt: Ich bin für eine Woche im Urlaub und habe keine Urlaubsvertretung.
> 
> ...


Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie ein paar andere auch. Bestellung per Vorkasse Ende März. Die Lieferung ist immer noch offen. Ich hatte bereits mehrmals telefonisch Kontakt mit dem vermeintlichen Geschäftsführer mit Bitte um Klärung des Sachverhaltes. Er hat sogar zweimal zurückgerufen, einmal habe ich seine Stimme auch auf Band. Allerdings scheinen mir das alles Verzögerungstaktiken gewesen zu sein. Sein Angebot, den bereits gezahlten Betrag zurückzuüberweisen ist er nicht nachgekommen. Mittlerweile hatte ich auch Kontakt aufgrund der seltsamen AGB mit jemandem von restposten365.de. [.....]
Die Inventur-Meldung im Shop als Rechtfertigung für einen ausgesetzten Support ist meiner Meinung nach System. Wahrscheinlich kann ich das Geld in den Wind schreiben. War wohl zu sehr in Goldgräberstimmung, als ich die Fantasiepreise gesehen habe. Aufgrund meines Misstrauens hatte ich sogar vor Bestellauslösung den 
Shop angerufen und nach Plausibiltät gefragt. Dort hat der vermeintliche Geschäftsführer meine Zweifel als unbegründet abgetan und ich habe mich auf das Abenteuer eingelassen. Naiv von mir.
 Nun werde ich wohl eine Mahnung aufsetzen und danach ausloten, welche rechtlichen Schritte ergriffen werden können. Bin dankbar für weitere Hinweise.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Support nach der Inventur nicht ansprechbar sein wird bzw. der Laden ganz aus dem Netz verschwindet. Anfangs dachte ich ja, es handelt sich um einen ambitionierten neuen Shop, der mit der Bestellflut nicht mehr Schritthalten kann. [....]

_Zwei rechtlich bedenkliche Aussagen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Mir gehts genauso 
Echt ne sauerei...


----------



## Cordian (29 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Ich hab mir am 17.4. das Siemens M3438 bestellt. Per vorkasse bezahlt und das gleiche Problem wie ihr auch...


----------



## stefstefstef (29 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Ich habe auch das Amilo von Siemens bestellt und bezahlt. Bin gespannt, wieviel Energie:wall:  ich in die Sache stecken muss, damit ich die Gewissheit habe, was wirklich Sache ist.

Innerlich habe ich das Geld aber schon abgeschrieben. Nächste Woche geht eine Mahnung raus und zeitgleich beabsichtige ich noch ein paar Informationen einzuholen, damit ich mich rechtlich auf sicherem Terrain bewege.

Für weitere Erkenntnisse bin ich dankbar. Direkt oder über den Thread.


----------



## Nico (30 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Grüße,

ein Kollege von mir hatte recherchiert, dass der besagte Verein nicht im Handelsregister von Berlin registriert ist. Ob er wohl überhaupt beim Finanzamt gemeldet ist?

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen schon mal folgende Seite in Anspruch genommen:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=457
Der Link führt zu einer Beschwerdestelle der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin im Netz. Einfach E-Mail an die angegebene Adresse schicken und (rechtliches) Problem schildern. Sobald sich genügend Leute zu dieser [...] melden, werden die vielleicht auch aktiv dort.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

Bin auch betroffen.

€ 1400,00 im Eimer ?

Gruß 
Meik_1


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Habe gestern Strafanzeige wegen Betrug gestellt.
Mal sehen wie es jetzt weiter geht , ob mal noch sein Geld zurückbekommen kann...

Hacky80


----------



## Cordian (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

lass mal alle die davon betroffen sind in kontakt bleiben
meine icq:
324796560


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Mai 2006)

*Vorkasserabatt: 5% 6% 9%*

Hallo zusammen,

ich empfehle den Betroffenen den Bestellablauf zu dokumentieren. 

Auf der Startseite: "Bei Zahlung per Vorkasse gibt es *6% Rabatt*!"
Bei der Auswahl der Zahlungswege: "*5% Rabatt* bei der Bestellung per Vorkasse."
Vom Rechnungsbetrag abgezogen werden: "*9% Rabatt* bei Vorkasse:" (stimmt, nachgerechnet)

Shopfinder.info prüft nach meinen Informationen z.B. die AGB, Impressum und die Funktion des Webshops. Weitere grobe Mängel sind vorhanden, aber off-topic.

Betrugsanzeige: Mich würde interessieren wo Ihr hier einen Betrug seht? Ein auf den ersten Blick unfähiger Händler scheint nun auch zahlungsunfähig zu sein. Wo ist da der Betrug?

Zivil- und Strafrecht sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Wer sein Geld zurück will, der muß den zivilrechtlich gegen den Händler vorgehen, eine Strafanzeige bringt keinen Cent auf Euer Konto zurück. 

Nebelwolf
ps. Auf der Shopseite befindet sich ein Webmiles-Banner für den Account Bluemoon05, nun ist Google Euer Freund.


----------



## stefstefstef (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo Nebelwolf,
was bedeut Dein letzter Satz bezüglich "Google ist unser Freund"?

Alles Jammern hat ja nicht viel Sinn. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, unabhängig von der Tatsache, ob der Shop vielleicht ungewollt in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten ist oder manche ein System hinter dem Treiben sehen. Wie kann man nachhaltig verhindern, dass auch andere potenzielle Kunden in ähnliche missliche Lagen geraten wie wir. Und zwar bevor sich jemand mit Shopbewertungen auseinandersetzt oder dieses Diskussionsforum findet. An der Stelle möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass ich vor meiner Bestellung in dem Laden angerufen habe und mir versucht habe, ein Bild zu machen, wie seriös das Geschäft ist. Scheint mir auch nicht geholfen zu haben. Was kann man denn sonst noch tun?

Gruß


----------



## rolf76 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Zunächst liegt es im vorrangigen Interesse jedes einzelnen Kunden, zu klären, ob er die vertraglich vereinbarte Ware erhält, oder ob er sein vorausbezahltes Geld wieder zurückverlangen kann.

Dazu näher *Internetratgeber Recht: Was, wenn der Verkäufer nicht rechtzeitig liefert?*

Wenn diese Fragen geklärt sind, kann man sich überlegen, ob der Anbieter eine Gefahr für zukünftige Kunden darstellt, etwa wenn es ihm ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, Verträge abzuschließen und Vorkasse zu erhalten, ohne sich um die Erfüllung der eingegangenen Bestellungen zu kümmern.

Hierzu kann man, sofern ein entsprechender Verdacht bestehen sollte, beispielsweise Konkurrenten und Verbraucherzentralen auf mögliche Ungereimtheiten aufmerksam machen und auffordern, entsprechende Schritte einzuleiten.

An eine Anzeige wegen Betruges ist dann zu denken, wenn konkrete Anhaltspunkte dafür bestehen, dass es einem Anbieter von Anfang an darum ging, Geld zu kassieren und keine Gegenleistung zu erbringen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo zusammen,

die Polizei hat mir gesagt das ich doch gute Chancen habe mein Geld zurück zubekommen. ( nicht wie Nebelwolf meinte )
Durch die anzeige eirreicht man , das man einen Titel erlangt und dieser 30 Jahre bestehen bleibt ...

Und andere Leute sind dadurch eher gewahrnt ...
Jammern alleine bringt ja nichts, muß ja was passieren .


----------



## rolf76 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> die Polizei hat mir gesagt das ich doch gute Chancen habe mein Geld zurück zubekommen. ( nicht wie Nebelwolf meinte )
> Durch die anzeige eirreicht man , das man einen Titel erlangt und dieser 30 Jahre bestehen bleibt ...



Nein, nicht in jedem Fall. 

1. Der Strafrichter hat zwar die Möglichkeit, in einem Gerichtsverfahren auch über die zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche des Geschädigten mitzuentscheiden. Er muss es aber nicht und hat meistens keine Lust darauf. Siehe näher unter "Zivilprozess trotz Strafurteil".

2. Zu einem strafrechtlichen Gerichtsverfahren kommt es erst nach Abschluss der Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft und nur dann, wenn ein Tatverdacht besteht. WARUM der hier diskutierte Anbieter nicht liefert (sofern die Vorwürfe hier zutreffen), steht doch noch gar nicht fest. Eine Nichtleistung als solche begründet noch keinen Betrugsverdacht!!!

Der sicherere Weg, einen Titel zu erhalten, ist daher das Zivilverfahren.



> das ich doch gute Chancen habe mein Geld zurück zubekommen


Gute Chancen hat man dann, wenn man vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann (solange der Vertrag besteht, hat man keinen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung) und der Anbieter fähig ist, das Geld zurückzuzahlen.


----------



## Nico (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Google Suche nach
bluemoon05 berlin
ist einigermaßen aufschlußreich. Einige Indizien deuten darauf hin, dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um eine bekannte Person handelt... (GbR etc.)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

w*w.stayfriends.de 

Wenn Ihr euch dort anmeldet erfahrt Ihr auch mehr über den Inhaber von 
Deutschlandshop24


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

...und bekommt ´ne ganze Menge mehr Zuschriften auf den E-Mail-Account. :motz:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Chancen hat man dann, wenn man ...*und der Anbieter fähig ist, das Geld zurückzuzahlen.*


das dürfte ein  Knackpunkt sein:  "Wo nichts (mehr) ist, hat der Kaiser sein Recht verloren"

cp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Mai 2006)

*Nackte Männer haben keine Taschen ...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> die Polizei hat mir gesagt das ich doch gute Chancen habe mein Geld zurück zubekommen. ( nicht wie Nebelwolf meinte )
> Durch die anzeige eirreicht man , das man einen Titel erlangt und dieser 30 Jahre bestehen bleibt ...



Leider nein, wenn der Verkäufer tatsächlich schon insolvent ist, dann ist das Geld längst ausgegeben und Du stellst Dich mit den anderen Gläubigern hinten an. Wenn der Verkäufer Privatinsolvenz anmeldet, siehst Du auch kein Geld, denn zuerst wird der Insolvenzverwalter bezahlt.

Die Verschleierung (Denic, Impressum, Gewerbeanmeldung) der Identität könnte in der Wohverhaltensphase einer Restschuldbefreiung ihre Ursache haben, denn die Handelsaktivitäten würde kein Insolvenzverwalter dulden. Hier ergäbte sich jetzt auch ein Ansatzpunkt für eine Betrugsanzeige, wenn der Händler zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung zahlungsunfähig war, unterstellt man, daß er nicht mehr liefern wollte. 

Damit nicht weitere Leute auf den Shop hereinfallen, sollten die Betroffenen Hinweise an den Provider 1&1 geben, damit die Webseite vom Netz genommen wird und auch die Preisvergleichsdienste ansprechen, bei denen der Shop gelistet ist.

Der Gütesiegel-Unsinn geht mir jedenfalls schon lange auf den Geist, vielleicht hat ein Journalist Lust die Zertifizierungspraxis von ShopFinder.info zu hinterfragen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nackte Männer haben keine Taschen ...*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verschleierung (Denic,


Der Name, der in Denic steht, ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit  falsch geschrieben. 
Google macht aber den passenden Vorschlag.

cp


----------



## stefstefstef (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> w*w.stayfriends.de
> 
> Wenn Ihr euch dort anmeldet erfahrt Ihr auch mehr über den Inhaber von
> Deutschlandshop24


Wer sagt uns denn, dass der Name korrekt ist? Vielleich liegt hier ein falsche Fährte?


----------



## stefstefstef (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Nico schrieb:
			
		

> Google Suche nach
> bluemoon05 berlin
> ist einigermaßen aufschlußreich. Einige Indizien deuten darauf hin, dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um eine bekannte Person handelt... (GbR etc.)


Hallo Nico,
es tut mir Leid, ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch. Kenne mich auch nicht so gut aus. Das Googlen hat mir auch nicht geholfen.

gruß
stefstefstef


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

gib den Domainnamen deutschlandshop24.de hier ein: http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php

der Name, der dort als Admin-C steht, dürfte (bis auf den Schreibfehler, siehe oben) der Besagte sein.

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf diesen ominösen Shop reingefallen und habe so 500 Euro für nen Acer-Laptop wohl verloren. Natürlich auch per Vorkasse bezahlt vor 2 Wochen und nie mehr was gehört. Telefon: nur ein Anrufbeantworter dran, auf emails wird nicht reagiert, soll man nun Strafanzeige erstatten oder über nen Anwalt zivilrechtlich vorgehen?
Ich habe ja ausser der Bestelllung in meiner email-Adresse nichts, Geld wurde per Onlinebanking bezahlt und der Name lautet auch D. nicht wie bei Denic.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf diesen ominösen Shop reingefallen und habe so 500 Euro für nen Acer-Laptop wohl verloren. Natürlich auch per Vorkasse bezahlt vor 2 Wochen und nie mehr was gehört. Telefon: nur ein Anrufbeantworter dran, auf emails wird nicht reagiert, soll man nun Strafanzeige erstatten oder über nen Anwalt zivilrechtlich vorgehen?
> Ich habe ja ausser der Bestelllung in meiner email-Adresse nichts, Geld wurde per Onlinebanking bezahlt und der Name lautet auch Diedrichs nicht wie bei Denic.




Würde auf jeden fall Klagen , zivielrechtlich kannst immer noch klagen wenn das zur Polizei gehen nichts gebracht . Aber bedenke wenn du nen Anwalt einschaltest der will auch bezahlt werden ob du dein Geld bekommst oder nicht ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja ne Rechtschutzversicherung und ich denke mal die müsste da einspringen?
Morgen geh ich zur Polizei, aber ich denke auch dass die kaum was machen werden, ausser vielleicht die Staatanwaltschaft in Berllin benachrichtigen.
Bis dahin ist der Kerl mit dem Geld wohl schon über die Berge.
Hab wenigstens in diesem shopfinder schon ma negativ bewertet, gäbs google nicht wäre ich wohl nie bei diesem [edit] gelandet, andererseits hab ich so euer Forum gefunden. Danke erstmal für die Infos.


----------



## Nico (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				stefstefstef schrieb:
			
		

> Nico schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der erste Treffer bei dieser Suche verweist auf eine Forumsseite. Schaut man sich die
 Beiträge des Benutzers an, dann scheint klar zu werden, dass er leider schon eine 
(längere) Insolvenzgeschichte hat.
Aber um Findigkeit scheint er da auch nicht unbedingt verlegen, um an sein Ziel zu gelangen.


----------



## Nico (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Ich weise auch nochmal alle Betroffenen darauf hin, sich bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin zu melden:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=457

- Weiterhin könnte jemand mal, wie schon hier geschrieben, mit paypal Kontakt aufnehmen, um zu fragen, ob der Verkäufer auch wirklich verifiziert ist.
- Eine Anfrage an das Finanzamt könnte auch nicht schaden, ob jener Shop überhaupt gemeldet ist und brav seine Steuern abführt.
- Auch andere (Berliner) Onlineshops dürften über das Geschäftsgebahren des Konkurrenten nicht erfreut sein...

Ich habe leider für sowas keine Zeit mehr, Examen steht kurz bevor. Etwas Aktivität scheint aber angebracht, denn sonst kommt der womöglich noch ungeschoren davon.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Nico schrieb:
			
		

> - Eine Anfrage an das Finanzamt könnte auch nicht schaden, ob jener Shop überhaupt gemeldet ist und brav seine Steuern abführt.



Der Insolvenzverwalter sieht auch die Steuerbescheide, also kann der Shop eigentlich nicht angemeldet sein. Das FA dürfte auch schon im Gläubigerboot sitzen. Den Betroffenen müßte es aber möglich sein über das Amtsgericht den Insolvenzverwalter ausfindig zu machen, um die Forderungen direkt anzumelden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Wie seit ihr denn auf Bluemoon gekommen ?
Ich suche mir hier nen heißen im Netz nach Infos


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seit ihr denn auf Bluemoon gekommen ?



Steht im Quelltext des Hauptframes des Deutschlandshops.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo Leute,

es bedarf hier wohl der näheren Stellungnahme.
Zu meiner Person: Ich bin der Admin von 

...
Jetzt aber mal ehrlich: Hat überhaupt jemand mal den Versuch gestartet, den Shop auf Seriosität zu checken ? Ich würde so etwas tun, bevor ich mal eben zig hundert oder gar über 1000 Euro an jemanden überweise.

Sowohl das Impressum als auch der gesamte Shop weisen eklatante Mängel auf:
Beim Impressum ist weder eine Steuernummer, noch eine UstID, ein Verantwortlicher, eine HRB-Nummer oder der Inhaber genannt. Das ganze gipfelt dann noch in einer 0180-Nummer für Telefon und Fax.

Die Artikelbeschreibungen sind ebenso zusammengeklaut, wie der Rest der Seite und sind teilweise sogar negativ, weil sie offensichtlich aus Testberichten stammen :-o

Das beste ist die Laufschrift mit dem Nichterreichbarkeits-Hinweis. Wer jetzt noch nicht wachgeworden ist...

Ganz offensichtlich spielt der Anbieter hier mit Hinhaltetaktik.
Also: Am besten bei der Polizei Berlin eine Online Strafanzeige stellen. Das ist schnell und unkompliziert.
Auch ein Anruf beim Berliner Finanzamt / Abtlg. SteuFa dürfte da was in Bewegung bringen.

Ebenfalls ist ein Anruf bei einem Nachbarn anzuraten, um zu ermitteln, ob es dort überhaupt diesen Shop / Anbieter gibt. Danach ist man schon mal schlauer und die Kripo gibt ggf. ein bischen Gas, wenn die Sache offensichtlich ist.
In jedem Falle sofort vom Kauf zurücktreten und Geld zurückverlangen (Einschreiben/Rückschein).

Übrigens: Bei fast jedem Betrug rechnet der Betrüger mit der Geldgier seiner Opfer (in diesem Falle Dumpingpreise). Gier frisst Hirn !
Demnächst besser 2 x hinschauen.

...

Viel Glück bei der Rückabwicklung.

....

_anonyme Stellungnahme  editiert, sachliche Hinweise bleiben bestehen  modaction
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

@Unregistriert 

So geht das nicht, entweder Sie legitimieren sich gegenüber den Betreibern 
oder die Passagen betreffend der Identität des Posters  bleiben  gelöscht


tf 
moderator


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Bin auch auf den Shop reingefallen....

Und nun warte ich schon seit knapp 2 Monaten auf meine 2 Monitore im Wert 500 Euro. 

Was kann man denn nun machen???


----------



## genervt (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man denn nun machen???


beim nächsten Mal besser aufpassen und fleissig sparen


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man denn nun machen???


Anzeige erstatten, für Berliner Beschuldigte hier: https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/strafanz1.php


----------



## Flash-Master (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Tag an alle,

mir gehts auch so, ich hab vor knapp 4 Wochen ne Bestellung in diesem sogenannten "Shop" (deutschlandshop24.de) aufgegeben und bis heute auch noch keine Ware gesehen!
Jetzt bin ich auf euch hier gestoßen und wollt jetzt wissen, ob den jetzt schon jemand angezeigt hat, oder noch nicht! Ich bin grad dabei das zu tun!

Wie seid ihr jetzt weiterverfahren??


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Mai 2006)

*Die alte Kulturtechnik: Lesen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man denn nun machen???





			
				Flash-Master schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seid ihr jetzt weiterverfahren??



Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr einfach diese Diskussion hier im Forum *lest*, da stehen bereits genaue Hinweise, was Ihr tun könnt. Eine individuelle Beratung hier im Forum verbietet der Gesetzgeber und ist auch nicht notwendig, da bereits alle notwendigen Schritte genannt sind. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Gibt es schon neue erkenntnisse ? Hat mal wieder jemand Kontakt mit der Firma gehabt ???


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Bisher nimmt er noch immer Bestellungen entgegen , auch aus der Unterwelt, die Eingabedaten werden akzeptiert...


----------



## pasmaster (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Wenn ihr per Lastschrift oder Paypal bezahlt hättet, wäre das sicherlich sicherer gewesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

hallo,
ich warte jetzt auch schon seit 14 tagen auf meine lieferung.
ein handy und ein schurlos-telefon.
ich habe zum glück nicht per vorkasse bezahlt.
auf 2 e-mails mit der nachfrage nach den bestellten artikeln wurde nicht geantwortet.
eine telefonnummer kann ich auf der internetseite von deutschlandshop24.de garnicht finden.
ich werde jetzt wohl per e-mail vom kauf zurück treten.
das handy sollte übrigens 100,- euro weniger kosten als in anderen shops.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde jetzt wohl per e-mail vom kauf zurück treten.



Rücktritt erfordert regelmäßig eine vorhergehende Fristsetzung mit Ablehnungsandrohung.

Bei Fernabsatzverträgen steht Verbrauchern zusätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht zu, das keine weiteren Voraussetzungen hat (siehe z.B. hier).


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Was neues vom Deutschlandshop24:


> Aus Krankheitsgründen ist der Shop noch bis Dienstag 06.05.2006 geschloßen! Diese Nachricht sollte schon vor ca. 1 Woche erscheinen, leider trat beim Publizieren ein Fehler auf. Bestellungen sind nur per Rechnung, Lastschrift und Nachnahme möglich! Die Zahlart Vorkasse bieten wir vorläufig nicht mehr an. Wir werden uns am Dienstag mit allen Käufern in Verbindung setzen. Telefonischer Support ist auch erst wieder ab Dienstag möglich! Wir bitten dies zu Entschuldigen! ACHTUNG!!! Alle Zahlarten sind noch im System gespeichert, wir nehmen aber keine Vorkasse und/ oder PayPal zahlungen entgegen! PaxPal nehmen wir wieder ab Dienstag entgegen! Folgende Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bieten wir an:



- Rechnung,
- Lastschrift,
- Nachnahme,
- Kreditkarte,
- PayPal 

Seltsam, der 6.5.2006 ist heute und es ist ein Samstag, hört sich alles nach Hinhaltetaktik an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

So, ich war da! Ich war bei Deutschlandshop24.de!

_unbewiesene  Tatsachenbehauptungen eines völligen Anonymous sind indiskutabel. 
daher gelöscht, der shop kann sich nach Anmeldung und Verifikation selber zu Wort melden 
modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich war da! Ich war bei Deutschlandshop24.de!



und welche Erkenntnisse liegen vor?

_nochmal, hier wird kein  anonymes unbewiesenes Getratsche  gepostet modinfo _


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> und welche Erkenntnisse liegen vor?


Keine wirklich verwertbaren. Ich war schnell genug, um den Originaltext zu lesen und kann dir sagen: Der anonyme "Erfahrungs"-Bericht enthielt keinerlei beweiskräftige, oder indizienfähige Fakten.

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

alles klar, danke dir!


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, der 6.5.2006 ist heute und es ist ein Samstag, hört sich alles nach Hinhaltetaktik an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Naja vor Krankheit nicht geschafft, das Datum richtig zu schreiben.

Sollte wohl Di. den 16.5.06 lauten


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Aber ab dem 6.5.2006 wird ja wieder PaxPal akzeptiert , man man, soviele Rechtschreibfehler in einem Satz, kann wohl nur an der Krankkheit des Supports gelegen haben *gg*.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



> Aus Krankheitsgründen ist der Shop noch bis Dienstag 06.05.2006 geschloßen! :


waren/sind  alle 376 Mitarbeiter krank oder ist das eine one-man show...

cp


----------



## Nico (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Ich hatte doch mal paypal informiert, aber da kam halt außer einer Bearbeitungsmeldung nicht wirklich was zurück. Die werden einen wohl auch kaum informieren, ist ja dann eine Angelegenheit zwischen denen und ds24.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte doch mal paypal informiert, aber da kam halt außer einer Bearbeitungsmeldung nicht wirklich was zurück. Die werden einen wohl auch kaum informieren, ist ja dann eine Angelegenheit zwischen denen und ds24.



Hallo Nico,

ist es nicht bei paypal so, dass das Geld auf deren Konto zwischengeparkt wird? Wenn ja hast doch gute Karten, keine Ware dann ist auch dein Geld noch da.
Ich würde mal bei den AGB´s bei paypal nachgucken, wie lange dort das Geld 
bleibt und wannn du es wieder zurückfordern kannst.
Ich hatte leider per Vorkasse gezahlt und wie bereits befürchtet, hat sich keiner von diesem Shop gemeldet, obwohl es ja angeblich seit Dienstag geschehen sollte.
Meine knapp 500 Euro sind nun nun futsch und ich finde es ne Frechheit, dass die Seite nicht endlich mal gesperrt wird und er so weiterhin Bestellungen entgegennehmen kan.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

...außerdem gibt es bei PayPal eine Versicherung, bis 500 €.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo
Wir haben exakt mit deutschlandshop24.de das gleiche erfahren.
Auf Anrufe und E-Mails haben wir keine Antwort bekommen.
Was habt ihr gemacht habt ihr schon was erreicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo!

Bei Paypal müsst ihr erst ne Beschwerde einreichen, die geben dann der Gegenseite 10 Tage Zeit auf Deine Beschwerde zu reagieren....wenn der Verkäufer nicht reagiert wird zu Deinen Gunsten entschieden und Dir wird das Geld wieder erstattet.

Habe das selbe Problem wie Ihr, habe aber Gott sei Dank durch Paypal gezahlt, war schon mal auf die Nase gefallen mit nem Internetshop....*[edit]*....Hatte extra vorher bei google nachgeschaut ob über den Shop schon was Negatives bekannt ist, eine Woche nach meiner Bestllung ging es dann hier im Forum los ( Scheint wohl immer die Gier zu sein, alles möglichst günstig zu kaufen....wie heisst es so schön kaufst du bilig, kaufst du zweimal....Leider ist es heutzutage so (((

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Nico (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Gruß,

es ging darum, dass der Shop damit wirbt "paypal verifiziert" zu sein. Es wurde hier gepostet, dass normalerweise dieses Icon auch mit einem Link versehen ist. Das ist bei dshop24 nicht der Fall. Darauf habe ich bei paypal mal nachgefragt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Achso, na dann hab ich das wohl ein wenig falsch verstanden, scheint aber auf jedenfall bei Paypal gemeldet zu sein, Zahlungen über Paypal klappten ohne Probleme. Aber stimmt schon normalerweise ist das verlinkt....


----------



## DrErdbeer (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

hallo,
ich hab mir bei deutschlandshop24.de auch etwas per Vorkasse bestellt, es bezahlt und warte seit Anfang April sauf meine Ware... hm, weiß nicht, was ich jetzt speziell machen soll... erst mal eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen oder doch gleich zum Anwalt oder so?! Ist das alles ärgerlich...


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Beides! Die Polizei wird dir das Geld sicher nicht wieder beschaffen, dafür ist der Anwalt da und der kann sich in die Ermittlungen der Behörden zeitnah einlesen.


----------



## stefstefstef (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

So, nun scheint der Shop endlich doch vom Netz genommen worden zu sein. Unter dem Link erscheint jetzt ein Hinweis von 1&1. Damit sind wenigstens neue naive Käufer vor ähnlichen Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop bewahrt.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				stefstefstef schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun scheint der Shop endlich doch vom Netz genommen worden zu sein. Unter dem Link erscheint jetzt ein Hinweis von 1&1.


Der Hinweis  ist  die Standard-HP  von 1&1. Da laut Denic 1&1 der Provider  ist, 
könnte das bedeuten, dass 1&1  auch  kein Geld mehr gesehen hat, und daher 
seine Seite einblendet. Registriert ist sie nach wie vor auf den Betreiber. 

Eine Information , was mit dem Betreiber der Seite los ist, fehlt nach wie vor. 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
habe auch mitte April bestellt und, bis jetzt, nichts keine Ware kein Geld keine Antwort. Hab eine Mahnung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Adresse (über WhoIs gefunden) vom Shopbetreiber geschickt, die am Samstag von ihm (Michael D.) entgegen genommen worden ist. 
Habe im INet folgende Seite gefunden: 

                                   ht*p://w*w........inkasso.com/

Vielleicht sollte man sich zusammentun und diese Herrn in Anspruch nehmen.
Um etwas Licht in die Angelegenheiten zu bringen.

Was haltet Ihr davon????

_nichts, daher gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Habe auch bestellt,per Paypal bezahlt und nichts erhalten.
Denke das Geld ist weg, da der Paypal Käuferschutz ja nur von bei Ebay gekauften Artikeln gilt. Beschwerde ist eingereicht, mal abwarten.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hi ich hatte auch per Paypal bezahlt, habe aber am Sonntag durch Paypal mein Geld wieder bekommen.....


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert-1 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke das Geld ist weg, da der Paypal Käuferschutz ja nur von bei Ebay gekauften Artikeln gilt.





			
				Unregistriert-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hatte auch per Paypal bezahlt, habe aber am Sonntag durch Paypal mein Geld wieder bekommen.....



Warum sollte man als Käufer Paypal sonst nutzen, wenn der Betrag nicht versichert ist? :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte man als Käufer Paypal sonst nutzen, wenn der Betrag nicht versichert ist? :gruebel:


Unterm Strich ist PayPal eine sehr einfache Variante, Geld zu transferieren. Die Versicherung ist nützlich, aber nicht der alleinige Grund.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Es ist schon ein bissel verwirrend mit Paypal, da ja bei denen auf der Internetseite steht, dass unter anderem Vorraussetzung ist, dass man das Geld wiederbekommt, dass der Artikel bei ebay eingestellt war und man ihn dort erworben hat. Ich denke das hat ja nu keiner hier?!


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Außer Werbung und dem Link auf diesen Thread so gut wie nichts in Google zu finden 
mit einer Ausnahme: 
http://www.top3shop.de/group.asp?group=194&kat=Computer&grtext=Versand
http://www.top3shop.de/vote.asp?action=zeigen&id=70842&ref=http://www.deutschlandshop24.de


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



> Hallöchen,
> 
> Ein gut gemeinter Tipp: [ edit] Mehr dazu weiter unten...
> lest euch meinen Beitrag mal komplett durch. Niemand fühlt sich verantwortlich. Kein Wunder, dass mein begründeter Betrugsverdacht im Sande stecken bleib. Jeder fühlte sich für nicht verantwortlich und sah es auch nicht ein die Sache weiterzuleiten.
> ...



Dieser Beitrag eines unregistrierten Gastes wurde zur rechtlichen Prüfung abgetrennt

Die Aussagen mögen alle stimmen, aber das setzt trotzdem nicht unsere NUB und 
mögliche Haftungsansprüche gegen die Betreiber  außer Kraft

tf

PS: der Gast kann auch gerne seinen  Beitrag selber wieder posten unter Beachtung  der NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## fratiraya (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

kann mir bitte jemand die addresse von dem betreiber von onlineshop24.de geben


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				fratiraya schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir bitte jemand die addresse von dem betreiber von onlineshop24.de geben


<google_mode>
Meinten Sie: _*deutschlandshop24.de*_
</google_mode>

MfG
L.


----------



## fratiraya (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Danke ich meinte deutschlandshop24.de 
hat villeicht auch jemand die ip adresse von dem rechner


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				fratiraya schrieb:
			
		

> hat villeicht auch jemand die ip adresse von dem rechner


Soll ich dir jetzt auch noch 'nen  Ping vorkauen? Was soll man bitteschön mit der IP des Servers anfangen können? (...mal von fiesen Sauereien abgesehen...)

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo,
ich bin auch reingefallen. Hab die Angelegenheit aber ziemlich schnell zum Anwalt gegeben, da er sich immer darum gedrückt hat die Paketnummer meiner Bestellung rauszurücken. Meine Versicherung übernimmt die Kosten. Als nächsten wird der Anwalt eine Strafanzeige machen um an irgendwelche Akten zu kommen !?! Ich habe ziemlich oft mit Herrn D. telefoniert, er war auch immer telefonisch erreichbar (auch unter der Handynummer, auf die die 0180.. weitergeletet ist). Emails wurden auch ziemlich schnell beantwortet. Hab es aber die letzten Wochen nicht mehr versucht. Hatte vor meiner Bestellung den Shopinhaber geprüft. EMA ergab das gleiche wie DENIC, und Bonitätsanfrage keine Auffälligkeiten (was sich in Kürze ändern wird).


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Was ist das, EMA? Darfst du da einfach so für private Zwecke prüfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

EMA = elektronische Melderegisterauskünfte. Darf man wharscheinlich nicht einfach so privat machen, weiß ich aber nicht genau. Ich habe die Auskunft zufällig auf einem Zettel in der S-Bahn gefunden.


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Auskunft zufällig auf einem Zettel in der S-Bahn gefunden.








MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

...ich hab noch eine Info vergessen: Der erste Brief meines Anwaltes bzgl. Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag wurde nicht entgegen genommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Auskunft zufällig auf einem Zettel in der S-Bahn gefunden.


Bitte sofort anmelden, garantiere hohe Provision für Ausfüllen meiner Lottoscheine an den  zu erwartenden Lottogewinnen. 
Jemand mit soviel Dusel muß einfach den Jackpot knacken. 


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

ist eigentlich schon mal jemand bei der angegebenen Adresse gewesen? Ich wohne leider zu weit weg um mal eben dahin zufahren


----------



## fratiraya (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

ich war bei der polizei und die haen gesagt es wäre gut wenn sie die ip adresse auch haben


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

und dann? bekommt 1&1 einen drann wegen Beihilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*



			
				fratiraya schrieb:
			
		

> ich war bei der polizei und die haen gesagt es wäre gut wenn sie die ip adresse auch haben


Entschuldige, aber das ist bereits kommentiert worden.  Der Shop wurde bei 1&1 gehostet.  Was um Himmels  willen will die Polizei mit der IP?  Sollen sie 1&1 fragen.
Das einzige, was von Interesse ist, ist die Domain, die bei Denic abgefragt werden kann
http://www.denic.de/de/whois/
Dort steht (noch immer) der Name und die Adresse des Betreibers, was wollen sie denn  noch? 

cp


----------



## Daniel (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

Hallo 

auch ich bin [...] worden.  Habe am 11.04.06 das Geld für ein Spiel 30 euro an einen [...] per Vorkasse  überwiesen aber dann die ware nie erhalten. Die Internetseite war w*w.deutschlandshop24.de. Auch bei mir hiess es im Internet einen Status von wegen geld sei nicht angekommen. Leider denke ich für 30 euro gibt es keine möglichkeit den Anwalt einzuschalten. Oder sollte man einfach eine Anzeige wegen betruges machen?
Leider hatte ich unter der im Impressum genannten Telefonnummer kein Glück.
E-Mails und Fax blieben unbeantwortet. 
Was würdet ihr mir raten?
viele Grüsse

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Onlinehandel - bezahlt, aber keine Rückmeldung*

mir gehts eben so wie euch habe mir die playstation 2 bestellt geld per vorkasse überwiesen und warte jetzt seit ungefähr einem monat auf meine ware nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe kann ich mein paket aber wohl vergessen! [...]

_[Zwei Sätze entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

